# GR male for adoption on Craiglist/Seattle



## goldenshasta (Dec 1, 2007)

*Golden Retriever for adoption*

Reply to: [email protected]
Date: 2007-12-24, 3:32PM PST


Third time posting this, I am not sure why we keep getting flagged. 
Two and a half year old Golden Retriever, male, neutered. 
We adopted him in October and love him very much, but he is terrified by our two year old. He hides from her all day long. 
He is not at all aggressive, he is the sweetest dog. She is just overwhelming for him. 
The person we adopted him from told us that he had spent time around children, however he is not happy. We tried to have her take him back becuase it was not working out, but she would not. 
If this posting keeps getting flagged then I will just put it back up, because he is not happy here, and while I'm sure that some of you would think I should get rid of my child, that's not going to happen. SO get a life and stop policing CL, dont you have any friends that don't live in a computer?? 







 Location: Seattle
 it's NOT ok to contact this poster with services or other commercial interests


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

How sad...I know of a Golden who spends a lot of time on his own. He chooses it to be this way. He's a great dog and very good with children too, but needs a bit of coaxing to interact sometimes.


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

Please email them links for the Golden Rescues in their area and encourage the poster to turn the dog over to rescue to find him a new home. You can find a list at this website:

Local Rescues Main


----------

